# What Do You Listen To At Work?



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...for me it has been bluegrass. 

i find it stimulating. and, for some reason, i am not constantly tempted to switch to another genre. i've been listening for months.

at some point, i may try a blues channel (i listen to xm satellite radio on my computer speakers).

-dh


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Since I teach guitar for a living, you can pretty much imagine what I listen to at work. What amazes me is that I've never fallen asleep, LOL! 

While I'm doing prep, and putting in time between lessons, I wrestle the refridgerator and listen to just about anything except rap. However, lately Joscho Stephan, Jeff Healey & His Jazz Wizards, have been getting a lot of play.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Mostly just bitching and moaning.

I'm management in a union shop - *C*riers*A*nd*W*hiners.


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

Lately, Bobby Lee Rodgers (herring - rodgers - sipe) concerts from archive.org.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

I normally just plug my ipod into some speakers and hit shuffle or i'll listen to stand-up comedy cause sometimes the only way to make it through a workday is to laugh


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I normally listen to an internet radio station called Radio Paradise - link below. They play a great variety of music, which is what I like. If you're a stickler for one "genre" of music, it probably won't be your cup of tea.

http://www.radioparadise.com/


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

James on Bass
sounds like where I work....time to develop selective hearing...sometimes works at home...lol
Cheers
RIFF


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

New Country, Bluegrass, Classic Rock.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Usually whatever will keep me awake or lucid. Which is generally metal, power metal mostly. Few bands have the same effect on the human brain that DragonForce does. Like downing 3 espressos in 2 seconds! :rockon2: 

Then again, I've know myself to switch on some Gustav Holst or Edvard Grieg if I'm in the mood.

It's great working as a lifeguard at a private pool.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Radio IO Jam (Jam Bands). Cross Genre(Blue Grass to Prog). Everything from Allman BB, Grateful Dead to Moe and Umphree's McGee. 

http://radioio.com/channel/player?voxID=31 (player)

http://www.radioio.com/channels/jam-bands (website)


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

One slow summer I had to paint the boss's
office. I had the radio tuned to CBC (classical).
My boss had a tough time understanding that 
a 'long haired biker' would be into Bach and such.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Nothing. I tend to work while I'm at work. However, to and from work, I usually listen to the classic rock station or classic rock CDs in the car.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Since my shop is in my home I can listen to my vinyl record collection. It means getting up every 30 minutes or so to flip the record over (remember?) but that gives me a chance to stretch anyway.

Usually it's geezer rock. Lots of Montrose, Pat Travers, Moxy. Sometimes I get nostalgic for the "Summer of Love" and play some Kensington Market. Janis, Jimi and Doors are always played at least once or twice every week. 

Lately I've been getting "out to the hills" a bit more. Some Lightfoot for the folky stuff, mixed with Perth County Conspiracy (as far as I know they've never been released on CD) and Fairport Convention.

My idea of commercial is Rod Stewart, BEFORE he split from the Faces!

Rod's career reminds me of Elvis'. I liked him too before he became just another lounge lizard who forgot how to rock...

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

where i work theres a few of us, so although id like to listen to a variety, to prevent argument we listen to Q107- all the same songs ive heard over and over my whole life. i do get to hear Mr. henman in action at least once a day however :smile:


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I work at Safeway and consequently am subject to whatever they deem acceptable to play to create a comfortable shopping atmosphere for our customers. They do put a few decent songs on there from time to time, and it's kind of funny. The other day the Meat Dept. Manager came up to me and mentioned how he had heard Purple Haze on the PA system one day and how he thought it was rather funny that the music we listened to in our youth has turned into the new elevator music. Is that kinda sad in a funny way or what?
-Mikey


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Some folks in my office use iPods. I'm in sales so I really can't, and anyway music is a pretty big distraction to me.

I tend to get less done if there's good music playing.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Hmmm, I listen to machines... and a few of the CAW's..


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

the sound of jet engine runups


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I let the students pick when we are in the labs, they can bring music to put on and they take turns. The only stipulations I have is no rap, no techno. In the office my partner and I listen to all types of rock and blues. When it's just me I'll throw on some classical from time to time.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

To be fair, some of my students do bring in some cool stuff of which I would otherwise not be aware. Some modern raggae and ska for example, which is way better than the constant requests to learn Green Day and the like.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm a butcher (not a good job for a guitarist...)

We listen to the same crap piped in the store year after year...


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

I used to be a driver for NAPA listening to the radio all day and I can now say I hate the radio more than a punch in the face. The repetition was so unreal I ended up quiting... that and the job sucked more than getting punched in the face.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

wnpgguy said:


> I used to be a driver for NAPA listening to the radio all day and I can now say I hate the radio more than a punch in the face. The repetition was so unreal I ended up quiting... that and the job sucked more than getting punched in the face.



...radio has not only managed to turn a lot of people off listening to the radio, it has also somehow managed to turn a lot of people off listening to music!

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

skydigger said:


> I'm a butcher (not a good job for a guitarist...)
> ...



...no kidding!!!!

i do a lot of cooking and preparing meals, which inevitably involves well-sharpened knives.

oh, the nightmares i have...



-dh


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...radio has not only managed to turn a lot of people off listening to the radio, it has also somehow managed to turn a lot of people off listening to music!
> 
> -dh


Now I just have a love/hate relationship. I love playing/creating and listening to good music but I can't stand that new crap they play on much music pop/rap/screem crap. Seriously where has mainstreams taste gone, In the gutter thats where. There is hope though, Folk Fest is soon a commin and my spirits are high!


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

Well I'm a radio announcer so I don't have much of a choice as to what I listen to at work...ironic, innnit? 

That said unless I'm working on amps or guitars I can't really stand to listen to music. I can't tune it out as "background music", I end up trying to pick out parts and I forget what I'm supposed to be doing.

Jim


----------



## dobsont (Jan 7, 2008)

I run a video master control room and I pretty much listen to whatever I want. It gets noisy in here as I'm also always keeping an ear on whatever project I happen to be working on at the time.

In the evenings I've been reading "Good Rockin' Tonight" -- the excellent Escott/Hawkins history of of Sun records. I've been 'listening' along at work.

I've been on a big 'Bop' kick lately - Gene Vincent(EMI) and Bill Haley (Bear Family) box sets mostly.

I throw in a little Duane Eddy/Lightnin' Hopkins/The Lively Ones for variety. Also, my Wayne Hancock CDs are never far away.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Constant nagging from users, wanting this feature and that feature.


Oh, you meant music...

I have a copy of my mp3 library on my work computer.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

wnpgguy said:


> Now I just have a love/hate relationship. I love playing/creating and listening to good music but I can't stand that new crap they play on much music pop/rap/screem crap. Seriously where has mainstreams taste gone, In the gutter thats where. There is hope though, Folk Fest is soon a commin and my spirits are high!


...i'm with you on the mainstream thing.

there is tons of great new music being made, in all the genres you mention, among others (except "pop", which is by definition mainstream). you just have to get beyond the mainstream crap in order to hear it.

an open mind is essential...

-dh


----------



## Blue Apple (Feb 8, 2006)

I've been listening to a lot of live shows on this site:

http://concerts.wolfgangsvault.com/home.aspx

You need to register to listen but trust me, you'll be glad you did. :smile:


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

skydigger said:


> I'm a butcher (not a good job for a guitarist...)
> 
> We listen to the same crap piped in the store year after year...


Man, I know what you mean. I worked at K-mart when I was in high school. I must have heard the elevator music version of every Simon and Garfunkel song a thousand times, if not two.


----------

